# qualité apple: les vieux macs...



## DrFatalis (30 Mai 2007)

J'ai profité du dernier week end pour essayer de ralluler de vieux macs qui m'ont bien servi dans le passé. Résultats des courses:
- Mac SE/30 : fonctionne mais l'affichage ne se fait pas sur son ecran (problème connu). Pas de pb si ecran externe

- powerbook 160: DD HS, fonctionne sous systeme 7 + applis sur une disquette. (oui ma bonne dame, a c'té époque on savait faire des OS qui tenait sur une disquette, avec même de la place sur des applis comme mac astro par exemple). Après quelque mn, l'éclairage de l'acran varie, rendant la machine inutilisable

Powerbook 520: affichage HS, controle video mort.

Mac IIVI: fonctionne parfaitement mais son moniteur donne fait entendre de sinistres craquelent, comme des bruits d'étincelles... je laisse pas allumé longtemps

Ibook G3: ecran HS a cause des charnière défectueuses... reste fonctionne...

Ce qui fait que je me pose une question: Apple n'aurait elle pas un problème avec la qualité de la partie "video" de ses machines ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2007)

Et n'aurais-tu pas un problème d'humidité dans ton garage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Pour le II vi, le Mac n'est pas en cause. C'est le moniteur, deux causes possibles : un condensateur dans le circuit THT qui l&#226;che (mais en principe facile &#224; remplacer), et &#231;a n'est pas une sp&#233;cialit&#233; Apple, j'ai connu &#231;a sur plusieurs moniteurs, de marques diff&#233;rentes (Atari, Philips, entre autres), la seconde hypoth&#232;se, c'est dans le bloc d'alim que &#231;a se passe. L&#224;, c'est plus em ... quiquinant.


----------



## CBi (31 Mai 2007)

Peut-être que ce qui use un Mac, c'est de le stocker dans des conditions pas idéales sans s'en servir...

Je touche du bois  , mais en ce qui me concerne =
- SE30 qui tourne parfaitement chez une copine. Le DD a été changé, et l'écran se fige parfois en une ligne lumineuse, problème qui se résoud à tous les coups en tapant sur la machine (perpendiculairement à la ligne présente à l'écran).  
- iMac G3 de 1999, et 2 ibook G3 de 2000 (un orange et un 466) également en pleine forme.
- 2 iMac G4 et un mac mini G4 qui pètent la santé.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai plusieurs LC III et un 475 qui fonctionnent  bien, mais un des écran commence a émettre des sifflements étranges...
par contre mes vieux PC 486 sont partis à la benne il y a longtemps...
cartes mères hs, et piles soudées sur carte explosées...
conclusion provisoire; il vaut mieux restaurer d'anciens Mac. 
Patrick


----------



## Vivid (31 Mai 2007)

Ave,

stoker vos becanes en hauteur! et faite les tournees (pa sur eux memes :mouais 2 fois par mois l'hiver avec par exemple un scan du dur (outil disque dur).

a+


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Mai 2007)

Les machines ont été stockées à l'abri de l'humidité, dans des placards... mais la plupart ont été acquises d'occase, donc impossible de savoir avant comment elles ont été traitées (sauf le IIVi)

Par contre, on se rend compte du rendement phénomanal des logiciels d'alors: Write now permettait de faire du texte aussi bien que 90% des utilisateurs words aujourd'hui, dans bien moins de mémoire...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Juin 2007)

transformé en super machine à écrire 
(à condition de trouver des imprimantes compatibles efficaces) c'est au top ! 
testé dans une asso depuis plusieurs mois...
investissement proche de presque rien; achat UC : 1 euros, écran: 10 euros !
imprimante ; cadeau, il reste plus qu'a trouver des cartouches compatibles Canon.
Patrick


----------



## Vivid (1 Juin 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Les machines ont été stockées à l'abri de l'humidité, dans des placards... mais la plupart ont été acquises d'occase, donc impossible de savoir avant comment elles ont été traitées (sauf le IIVi)
> 
> Par contre, on se rend compte du rendement phénomanal des logiciels d'alors: Write now permettait de faire du texte aussi bien que 90% des utilisateurs words aujourd'hui, dans bien moins de mémoire...



j'ai fait un rapport de stage d'une trentaines de pages sur un Atmos, enregistrer sur cassette, alors tu comprend bien un mac...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2007)

Les LC fonctionnent toujours très bien mais effectivement je n'utilise plus 14" Trinitron. J'ai mis un switch VGA (Switch 2 de Belkin) sur un des Mac Mini qui a un Acer 19" et ça marche très bien avec le LC.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Juin 2007)

mer&#231;i Melaure du conseil, 
je vais donc pouvoir me brancher mon ancien Philips 17' sur un LC III

patrick


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> merçi Melaure du conseil,
> je vais donc pouvoir me brancher mon ancien Philips 17' sur un LC III
> 
> patrick



Au début on se demande ce que ça va donner du 640*480 sur un 19" Wide. Hé bien, ce n'est pas si moche que ça, et même si les pixels sont gros ça parait presque normal vu que c'est une vieille babasse ...

Ha en plus le moniteur affiche le 640*480 en Wide ! 

J'ai reçu ma VRAM pour le LCIII, il faudrait que je pousse en 800*600 pour voir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ha en plus le moniteur affiche le 640*480 en Wide !



Ah ! Alors, les pixels, c'est pas des pavés, c'est des briques !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Juin 2007)

Hello,
bonne nouvelle !
mais ou trouve t'on encore de la VRAM pour LC III ?
et de la Ram par la même occasion,
patrick
PS: je sens que je vais "gonfler" un mac classic...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Hello,
> bonne nouvelle !
> mais ou trouve t'on encore de la VRAM pour LC III ?
> et de la Ram par la m&#234;me occasion,
> ...



Alors, pour LC III, j'ai une barrette ici (SIMM 72 broches EDO) je ne sais pas trop de combien (4 ou 8 Mo, je pense), et sinon, j'ai une flopp&#233;e de SIMM 30 broches de 1Mo appari&#233;es par 2, 4 et m&#234;me 8 (pour les Mac exigeant des barrettes strictement identiques, genre Quadra 700/900).

Le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, j'ai m&#234;me une SODIMM de SDRam PC66 ou PC100 (mais plut&#244;t 66, je pense) de 32 Mo (provenance : WallStreet).

Par contre VRam, j'ai rien.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Juin 2007)

message reçu 
je vais donc faire un tour dans mon "atelier" inventorier ce qui reste et qui fonctionne, prendre des notes concernant les LC III, car de mémoire et en les utilisant qu'une fois ou deux par an, je sais plus ou j'en suis, ensuite tout partira vers les écoles !
c'est décidé; avant pannes fatales dues au manque d'activité et aussi aux mauvaises conditions de stockage; local froid et humide l'hiver, 
et si j'ai besoin de tes barettes Pascal, je passe un MP 
merçi,
patrick


----------



## melaure (5 Juin 2007)

J'ai trouvé la VRAM dans une petite annonce de MacGé, un gars qui vend plein de trucs. Je ne sais plus ou est l'annonce, mais son site est là.

Sinon j'avais commandé la 32 Mo de mon LC III chez www.macsales.com lors d'une commande groupée (la deuxième 32 Mo est sur le carte accélératrice et était fournie avec).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Juin 2007)

merci Melaure des liens 
patrick


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> merci Melaure des liens
> patrick



Il fut même un temps ou une boite vendait (à prix des d'or), des barrettes dépassant les specs Apple :

MicroMac 64MB or 128MB BigSIMM

Il y avait entre autre des barrettes de 64 et 128 Mo pour Mac LC475 et +. Je ne suis pas sur qu'ils en ai vendu beaucoup


----------



## Vivid (7 Juin 2007)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; la VRAM dans une petite annonce de MacG&#233;, un gars qui vend plein de trucs. Je ne sais plus ou est l'annonce, mais son site est l&#224;.



je le connais il est pas loin de chez moi :rateau:, sympathique est serieux.


----------



## Langellier (17 Juin 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai plusieurs LC III et un 475 qui fonctionnent  bien, mais un des écran commence a émettre des sifflements étranges...
> par contre mes vieux PC 486 sont partis à la benne il y a longtemps...
> cartes mères hs, et piles soudées sur carte explosées...
> ...


Bonjour, je reviens sur ce forum après des mois d'absence. J'ai une bonne trentaine de mac en état de marche et quelques'un qui ne fonctionnent plus ; et qqs PC.
Effectivement certains PC avec piles soudées que seuls les professionnels peuvent remplacer m'ont posé pb.
Parmi les macs, j'ai eu des pb avec les LC 475 qui ont du mal à démarrer (soit pb de pile soit pb de condensateur).
Je n'ai jamais pu réparer les macs à persiennes et j'ai des difficultés pour démonter les vieux portables (le 1er mac portable, PB 145).
Je suis globalement plutôt satisfait de la résistance des macs : aucun macPlus n'est tombé en panne. Les LCIII, si faciles à ouvrir (boîte à pizza) et  à utiliser (syst 7.1).
Je conserve mes ordinateurs dans un grand bureau qui a env 60% d'humidité et qui est (trop) peu chauffé (15° : la pièce est grande et je ne suis pas frileux). J'utilise ponctuellement un deshumidificateur électrique.
Le musée a un existence officieuse pour l'instant et j'envisage de participer aux journées du patrimoine qui ont lieu en septembre...
Je recherche une aide technique (région Basse-Normandie) et attends la retraite pour plus de temps.


----------



## Vivid (17 Juin 2007)

un peu loin pour moi, dommage


----------

